
Issue tracking for the homo-sapiens project - stevelaz
https://github.com/the-universe/Homo-Sapiens
======
IntentionTech
[https://m.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4um9uh/issue_tra...](https://m.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4um9uh/issue_tracking_for_the_homosapiens_project/)

------
gregdrm
Brilliant.

